# Semi-gloss mistake?



## Paintknot (Mar 10, 2009)

We had some book shelves that were painted with semi-gloss about 8 years ago. We repainted them with semi-gloss without scuffing in between. After 48 hours they are still tacky to touch. My DH says it is because we are having high humidity right now (raining) and that it will just take longer to cure? Is this true and if not how do I save this paint job? Its a LOT of book shelves! Ugh.


----------



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes. High humidity will cause it to dry slow and cure longer.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes. For bookshelves, you should wait at least two weeks (if not longer) before loading them up. This especially applies if you used wall paint instead of Waterbourne enamel.

SirWired


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

What is Waterbourne enamel and why is it a better choice for painting bookshelves?


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Waterbourne enamel (two common examples are SW ProClassic and BM Impervo) dries to an extremely hard film after it cures. And this film is very resistant to "blocking", which is the tendency of paint to stick to something placed on top of it.

SirWired


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Paintknot (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your information. So even though I didn't scuff the semi-gloss surface before applying semi-gloss paint it may cure in about 2 weeks? You have given me very good news. I will remember what you said about Waterbourne paint and look into that next project.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

The rainy season is making it humid and tacky once its over its going to dry up and look okay.


Dana 
http://www.ninaathome.com/


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Put a fan or two in the room to help it dry.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Cheap paints (rather than a quality enamel for shelves), can have "blocking", or "stickiness when objects that are placed on them are lifted up" forever
It could be your product

...also deep colors can have loads of slow drying solvent-based tints in them that affect the drying/cure time
It could be your color

....humidity and cold can also greatly increase dry/cure times
It could be your environment

Tacky to the touch after one day, I'd say it's color or environment
Start that fan, wait for a few drier (or warmer) days, and give it a few days (maybe a week depending), before making any rash (more work) decisions

Tacky when objects are placed on it (blocking) after curing (a few weeks depending), I'd say it was product


----------



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

Slickshift
Hi, I'm a Ma. painter working on a house in Osterville right now. It's been slow but we're surviving. How goes it with you?


----------



## Paintknot (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thanks again!*

Thank you all for your input. You reassured me quite a bit. And as the days go by the shelves are curing and getting dryer. I will take the advice of waiting a few weeks for them to cure before I attempt to put anything on them. But I have learned more than one lesson. Rainy weather is not a time to paint and to sand or etch glossy finishes before reapplying paint. 
I used Behr paint from Home Depot. I was assured that this is a good quality paint. Is that not true?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

There is a thread on this forum where some of the professional painters are talking about the paint brands. Behr paint didn't seem like it was real popular with them. In 2005 I built and painted some shelves I made for my rubber stamps. Almost 4 years later, I still have to tug just a little bit to lift some of them up. They're not very heavy, but they still stick just a little bit if they sit for more than a couple weeks. Luckily, they don't pull the paint off or anything like that. I bought some Sherwin Williams waterborn enamel to paint some baseboards, so I'm thinking about re-painting the shelves with that.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I used Behr paint from Home Depot. I was assured that this is a good quality paint. Is that not true? 

Who were you assured by?? the guy at HD?:laughing:

Is that not true? :no::no::no:

"better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls":thumbsup:


----------

